# New York !!!



## madmark (Dec 22, 2010)

Saying Hello from Upstate NY.. Grown indoor in the past... Gonna start a new grow with some Lowryders.. This is truly a great place full of information.. I love it here..


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 22, 2010)

Welcome to RIU! This site is a goldmine of information!

JP


----------



## madmark (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree.. Gonna hit up attitude.... gonna do some reading and figure out what ones i want...


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 22, 2010)

Cool... attitude or nirvana is who i go with, never been a problem with either.

JP


----------



## Oldreefer (Dec 22, 2010)

Welcome madmark........riu is truely a very good place to read about natures tonic....and others endeavours to grow it.......Lowryder strains are my fav autos....just finishing up some dieselryders with some lowryder 2 bout half way in.......


----------



## thedoc08 (Dec 22, 2010)

What area upstate?


----------



## madmark (Dec 22, 2010)

Albany... You ?


----------



## Hudsonvalley82 (Dec 22, 2010)

What good my man? If you get a chance try nirvana's new york power diesel. Sick results thus far!!


----------



## madmark (Dec 22, 2010)

I think I am gonna start with the Lowlife Automatic Blueberry and see what happens...


----------



## DONKEYkong922 (Dec 23, 2010)

HAHA dude you put hudson valley as your own name?!?!?!?!!?!?!? what a small world......i think you can guess what area i'm from


----------



## Hudsonvalley82 (Dec 23, 2010)

DONKEYkong922 said:


> HAHA dude you put hudson valley as your own name?!?!?!?!!?!?!? what a small world......i think you can guess what area i'm from


I miss the Hudson Valley so fucking bad. I moved to Humbolt with my sister to get my feet wet in this whole business, hopefully I can refine my skills and return to the region a champ. Hopefully NJ will get their act together and set the medical laws in stone (i believe they only have a week or so left to set everything right). I would love to move back east, set up a shop in NNJ and wait out NY's medical law. Sad that the state can't get it together to move the legislation.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 23, 2010)

Even if we passed a medical law, it would be the strictest in the country.

Straight from the bong, Reppin Ithaca!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 6, 2011)

checkin in here too. harlem


----------



## Dominathan (Jan 6, 2011)

madmark said:


> I agree.. Gonna hit up attitude.... gonna do some reading and figure out what ones i want...


Be warned, your order will take a long time to process at this moment. I placed an order about two months ago with sage pay, and cc was denied (there's plenty of money on it). Sent a money order about 5 weeks ago, and got suspicious about a week ago and went to cancel it. It had already been cashed though they said, and would take a lot to get it back. I thought I was just out money, until yesterday my order status was changed to "Processing/Packing". And I'll be a good estimate for you too, I live in a nearby state. So yea, all in all, they are legit. I think the problem is that they are getting too big right now, and have more orders than hands. All should be good though, if you're patient! One love


----------



## Dominathan (Jan 6, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> Even if we passed a medical law, it would be the strictest in the country.
> 
> Straight from the bong, Reppin Ithaca!


My nigga, Ithaca is awesome! I've gone on cliff diving trips there with friends. Also considered Cornell as a school. "Ithaca is gorges", hahahaha.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ithaca is the head shop capital of New York.


----------



## Dominathan (Jan 6, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> Ithaca is the head shop capital of New York.


Actually, I remember seeing one or two when I was on what appeared to be a main street. It's lined on both sides with shops, and it's all walking. There's a small playground in the middle, and lots of shrubbery around it. Do you know where I'm talking about? It's really sweet.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 6, 2011)

what srains are floating around up there?


----------



## Dominathan (Jan 6, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> what srains are floating around up there?


When I was visiting, a friend had an ounce of purely awesome Northern Lights, and he lives in Skaneateles.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dominathan said:


> Actually, I remember seeing one or two when I was on what appeared to be a main street. It's lined on both sides with shops, and it's all walking. There's a small playground in the middle, and lots of shrubbery around it. Do you know where I'm talking about? It's really sweet.


Your talking about the commons. It must have been ahwile ago. We have 6 head shops in that area now. Jabberwoks, 3D light, Ithaca Glass, Ithaca Hemp, Headies and another new one idk the name.


----------



## Dominathan (Jan 6, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> Your talking about the commons. It must have been ahwile ago. We have 6 head shops in that area now. Jabberwoks, 3D light, Ithaca Glass, Ithaca Hemp, Headies and another new one idk the name.


I believe that Jabberwoks was the one I noticed. That's really cool though. Small world, huh? I'll actually be on a snowboarding trip in Findlay Lake in a couple weeks! What's the weather like there? Here, it's been way too hot to board.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ehh we only have like an inch of snow. We had closer to a foot but it all melted.


----------



## Dominathan (Jan 6, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> Ehh we only have like an inch of snow. We had closer to a foot but it all melted.


+rep for the info. Thanks!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 6, 2011)

i think ive only had northen lights once and it was from virgina. there gotta be more than that up top!!!


----------



## likemike1117 (Jan 16, 2011)

very small world. imma hudson valley newyorker also. good luck on ur grows


----------



## Sean Beasley (Jan 21, 2011)

White Plains is in the building. Wish i had a bud connect prices out here is stupid 400 a ounce!


----------

